# A quick polish



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thought I would do a quick wash and polish before the sun got too hot
Meguires shampoo and clay bar then a coat of poorboys nattys paste wax. Desperate to get the wheels refurbed they really let the car down... don't know wether to do it myself or just get them done....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Polish the wheel to make it shiny like chrome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Wolvez said:


> Polish the wheel to make it shiny like chrome.


I want them graphite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Terry63 said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Polish the wheel to make it shiny like chrome.
> ...


Nice one! Nattys Paste is one of my favorite Waxes


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

drivedetailed said:


> Terry63 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolvez said:
> ...


And it makes your car smell like bubble gum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Is that Denim?
I've never tried Natty's, I use Colinite 476.


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes mate it's denim .....I have always used poorboys products great products and no silly prices


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I do try and not get on the detailing bandwagon. But if you think its worth a try. Which exact one do you use Terry63


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm not greatly into detailing I just like a nice clean car I use the poorboys polish and natty paste wax I have also used the shampoo in the past

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Terry63 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the one! Poorboys do a few other variations of that wax too. I wrote a blog post about it before if anyone is interested in knowing more about it [smiley=book2.gif]

http://drivedetailed.com/nattys-paste-wax-full-product-review/

Poorboys stuff is pretty damn good , especially for the price!! I Have yet to find a wax that out performs it for the money.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking good 8)


----------

